# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антиспам  >  личный способ

## vidocq89

возможно не совсем в тему (но в данном разделе тем вообще мало), но немного поделюсь личным опытом:
спам в принципе для меня большой проблемой не является в плане безопасности - я наоборот рад, когда что-нибудь плохое пришлют, но реклама бесит малость... 
при реге мыла на том же самом мейл.ру наше мыло отображается во многих местах и засвечивается тем самым спамерам...
да и если мыло разок где-то указать, то тоже пиши-пропало... 

поэтому иногда я делаю следующее:
регаею домен -> привязываю к какому-нибудь хосту -> создаю почту на гмейл.ру к этому домену (подтверждаю, что домен мой и гмейл хостит мыло) 
это очень удобно (гмейл вообще удобный сервис) + на форумах или еще где-то указывать любое мыло (выставить только надо в настройках мусорный адрес куда будет все сваливаться) - т.е указываем любое мыло вида *()наш.домен и все что туда придет будет сливаться на указанное нами в настройках мыло... 
да и создавать/удалять мыла мы сами можем...
Очень удобно... 

вроде удобнее чем одноразовые мыла + можно как и одно из основных использовать

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## DVi

> при реге мыла на том же самом мейл.ру наше мыло отображается во многих местах и засвечивается тем самым спамерам...


Не соглашусь. В октябре 2007 года ради эксперимента зарегестрировал адрес на mail.ru и послал с него одно-единственное письмо. Периодически проверяю этот ящик - спама за эти полгода не было совсем. Так что не надо думать, что один факт регистрации на Mail.Ru автоматически передает Ваш адрес спамерам.

----------


## Макcим

В начале июня 2007 года сделал тоже самое. Правда не одно письмо, а веду систематическую переписку с вир. лабами. Ни одного спамерского письма. Тьфу-тьфу-тьфу.

----------


## SDA

Пользуюсь адресом на mail.ru  где-то порядка 5 лет, но где-то примерно с полгода назад засветил адрес и теперь регулярно, ежедневно приходит порядка 2, 3-х  спамерских писем. На других адресах - яндексе (адресу тоже более 5 лет ), гмейле и почтовиках на ОС - ни одного спамерского письма.

----------


## vidocq89

> В октябре 2007 года ради эксперимента зарегестрировал адрес на mail.ru и послал с него одно-единственное письмо. Периодически проверяю этот ящик - спама за эти полгода не было совсем.


вам повезло))
... а мне на мейл.ру никогда не везет - без разницы даже как регать (руками или реггером) ...
помню и руками когда регал просто ... потом заглядывал - спам был...
и реггером когда регал ... тоже спам был ((

хм.. ну раз все так мейл.ру довольны, то зачем стали заводить тему про одноразовую почту?... 
просто по-моему удобнее давать несуществующий адрес в тех местах откуда могут адрес спамерские боты надыбать... (все письма же будут все равно в указанный в настройках тогда падать)

----------


## Макcим

Единственное, спам начинает валить если хоть раз появиться на сервисах мэйла (ответы, фото, видео и т.д.)

----------


## mega4el

я сижу на е-маил.ру и там куча домейнов совободно и ниодного спама. Дело в том что майлру слишком популярен, да и хакают его часто

----------


## vidocq89

> да и хакают его часто


отсюда поподробнее, пожалуйста

----------


## Winsent

На Mail.ru новый спам фильтр поставили позавчера, в сотрудничестве с ЛК. Сегодня ночью два спам письма пришло с gmail и mail. Ткнул "Пожаловаться на спам" Посмотрим что дальше будет  :Smiley:  Вообще считаю у Mail.ru одна большая проблема это спам в большинстве идет со своих же ящиков...

----------


## Jolly Rojer

> На Mail.ru новый спам фильтр поставили позавчера, в сотрудничестве с ЛК. Сегодня ночью два спам письма пришло с gmail и mail. Ткнул "Пожаловаться на спам" Посмотрим что дальше будет  Вообще считаю у Mail.ru одна большая проблема это спам в большинстве идет со своих же ящиков...


Спам не идет с ящиков mail.ru! Ящики могут генерироваться, достаточно задать имя домена владельца почты в конкретном случае mail.ru!

----------


## Winsent

Jolly Rojer, разве это письмо отправлено не с Mail.ru?



```
From [email protected] Wed Jun 04 13:05:44 2008
Return-path: <[email protected]>
Received: from mail by f191.mail.ru with local 
	id 1K3owC-000IAf-00; Wed, 04 Jun 2008 13:05:44 +0400
Received: from [85.69.29.65] by win.mail.ru with HTTP;
	Wed, 04 Jun 2008 13:05:44 +0400
From: =?koi8-r?Q?=E7=C5=D2=C1=D3=C9=CD_=E4=C1=CE=C0=CB?= <[email protected]>
To: [email protected]
Subject: =?koi8-r?Q?=F3=D4=D2=C9=D0=CB=CC=D5=C2__-_=DC=D4=D5_=CE=CF=DE=D8_=D4=D9_=CE=C5_=DA=C1=C2=D5=C4=C5=DB=D8_=CE=C9=CB=CF=C7=C4=C1+?=
Mime-Version: 1.0
X-Mailer: mPOP Web-Mail 2.19
X-Originating-IP: [85.69.29.65]
Date: Wed, 04 Jun 2008 13:05:44 +0400
Reply-To: =?koi8-r?Q?=E7=C5=D2=C1=D3=C9=CD_=E4=C1=CE=C0=CB?= <[email protected]>
Content-Type: multipart/mixed;
	boundary="----7X5mFAIt-9K1rzqetp06KZEMm:1212570344"
Message-Id: <[email protected]>
X-Spam: Not detected
X-Mras: OK
```

----------


## IgorTT3

> Jolly Rojer, разве это письмо отправлено не с Mail.ru?
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> From [email protected] Wed Jun 04 13:05:44 2008
> Return-path: <[email protected]>
> Received: from mail by f191.mail.ru with local 
> 	id 1K3owC-000IAf-00; Wed, 04 Jun 2008 13:05:44 +0400
> ...


Нет. Проверка IP из строки 
Received: from [85.69.29.65] by win.mail.ru with HTTP
например с помощью утилиты ID Serve, скажет следующее:
...
Looking up the domain name for IP: 85.69.29.65
The domain name for the IP address is: abo-65-29-69.mtz.modulonet.fr
...
Нет, не от mail.ru

----------


## !Anubis!

> Спам не идет с ящиков mail.ru! Ящики могут генерироваться, достаточно задать имя домена владельца почты в конкретном случае mail.ru!


зависит от способа отправления. 
возьмем такой вот тупой способ (ни один крупный спамер так делать не будет):
реггером нарегаем мыл штук 100 на мейл.ру и засунем все в прогу и в эту же прогу засунем список мыл по которым спамить - забьем текст и вперед...
несколько тысяч так отошлем)))
 :Smiley: 
тупо, но все-таки)

----------


## Winsent

> Received: from [85.69.29.65] by win.mail.ru with HTTP


Помоему эта строчка показывает только с какого ip было отправлено письмо и каким способом (web, pop3)

----------


## IgorTT3

> Помоему эта строчка показывает только с какого ip было отправлено письмо и каким способом (web, pop3)


Возможно ваш заголовок приведен не полностью. Мне от Mail.ru всегда приходят такие заголовки (почтовые сервера mail.ru конечно разные):
===
Received: by mailcom.xxxx.ru (mbox *******) 
X-From_: *******@mail.ru  Thu Jun  5 18:16:14 2008
X-vm: *******  Thu Jun  5 18:16:14 2008
Return-Path: <*******@mail.ru>
X-Original-To: *******@*******.ru
Received: from mailcom.xxxx.ru (mailcom.xxxx.ru [127.0.0.1])
        by localhost (Postfix) with ESMTP id 2FBA2E340D9
        for <*******@*******.ru>; Thu,  5 Jun 2008 18:16:14 +0400 (MSD)
Received: from f153.mail.ru (f153.mail.ru [194.67.57.29])
        by mailcom.xxxx.ru (Postfix) with ESMTP id F27C4E34134
        for <*******@*******.ru>; Thu,  5 Jun 2008 18:16:13 +0400 (MSD)
Received: from mail by f153.mail.ru with local 
        id 1K4GGD-000Ini-00
        for *******@*******.ru; Thu, 05 Jun 2008 18:16:13 +0400
Received: from [*.*.*.*] by win.mail.ru with HTTP;
_продолжение обрезано мной_
===
Вторая строка Received: - от моего провайдера письмо передано мне.
Третья строка Received: - от Mail.ru письмо передано моему провайдеру.
В приведеном заголовке можно увидеть имя почтового сервера Mail.ru и его IP, и убедиться в их соответствии друг-другу.

*Winsent*, добавлю, да вы правы на счет отправки с IP и способа.

----------


## Jolly Rojer

Winsent вот Вам пример предположим я знаю Ваш почтовый ящик "[email protected]", я могу на него же отправить письмо а в графе от кого будет стоять "[email protected]" но это не говорит о том что это Вы сами себе отправили письмо!  :Wink: 

!Anubis! да согласен с Вами можно и так сделать, но это сильно сложный способ отнимающий много времени(скажем так способ для начинающего спамера). Зачем спамеру тратить много времени чтоб регать 100 ящиков на майлру пусть даже и регером! Нормальный софт спамера имеет как правило свой SMTP сервер+ возможно работающий с анонимными проксями. А дальше дело обстоит так загружается автоматически сгененированны лист с поддельными адресами майлру загружается список рассылки и выполняется команда отправить! Все спам пошел рекой!  Не стоит забывать о том что рассылатся все это может и при помощи бот сетей, а соответственно IP и заголовки будут разными!

----------


## калека

главное-норм антиспам да и все... я уже два года как ящик зарегистрировал - и спама нету вообще! антиспам-и нет проблем! только появилось одно "левое" письмо-сразу в список спам писем! кому интересно где мой ящик-www.i.ua-может кому понравится...

----------


## zerocorporated

> главное-норм антиспам да и все... я уже два года как ящик зарегистрировал - и спама нету вообще! антиспам-и нет проблем! только появилось одно "левое" письмо-сразу в список спам писем! кому интересно где мой ящик-www.i.ua-может кому понравится...


Главное свой Email не "светить" где попало, а то как попадет Email в спам базы заносить не успеете...

----------


## Jolly Rojer

> главное-норм антиспам да и все... я уже два года как ящик зарегистрировал - и спама нету вообще! антиспам-и нет проблем! только появилось одно "левое" письмо-сразу в список спам писем! кому интересно где мой ящик-www.i.ua-может кому понравится...


Позвольте узнать  :Wink:  Это с чего это Вы так решили, что установив на свой комп антиспам программу, что спама к Вам не будет приходить на ваш почтовый ящик скажем так в домене "mail.ru","www.i.ua" .... итд ? Единственно, что может делать Ваша программа это автоматически перемещать письма которые были приняты за спам, в папку "удаленные" или просто их удалять без возможности восстановления Для того чтоб экономился Ваш трафик и подобные письма не мозолили глаза. Могу сказать со 100%уверенностью что это не заслуга Вашего антиспама, а заслуга того софта который установлен на почтовом серевре. Для того чтоб реально понять что такое спам попробуйте у своего провайдера получить прямой IP и разверните почтовый сервер  :Wink:  вот тогда Вы столкнетесь со спамом по настоящему  :Wink:

----------


## pig

Статистика моего почтового сервера за май:
Принято спама - 757 писем (почти все реально спам, чистых меньше десятка)
Принято в карантин - 152 письма (см. выше)
Отбито на дальних подступах по разным чёрным спискам - 123969 попыток

Плюс к этому принято нераспознанного спама около сотни писем (это моя оценка, в статистике сервера они проходят по категории чистых)

Чистых писем по этой же статистике 3187 (отминусуйте нераспознанное) - без учёта исходящих из нашей локалки.

----------


## UFANych

А на майл.ру паранои добавили. Вчера коллега с одного адреса майл.ру на другой отправил письмо типа "не смог позвонить бла бла бла", всего одна строка. Ни адресов, никаких цифр, ничего. ТОЛЬКО РУССКИЕ БУКВЫ. И что же? Дали отлуп, типа спам.  :Sad:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## als-a

> Для того чтоб реально понять что такое спам попробуйте у своего провайдера получить прямой IP и разверните почтовый сервер  вот тогда Вы столкнетесь со спамом по настоящему


Абсолютно согласен ! А если через этот сетевой интерфейс (с прямым IP) пустить в интернет пользователей из вашей сети и на любой комп в своей сети установить какую - нибудь гадость которая работает на спамеров (какой-нибудь вирусок попроще) то через сутки почту с вашего прямого IP не будет принимать ни один прилично настроеный почтовый сервер. Ваш адрес будет занесен во все "серые" списки и вы просто замучаетесь писать всем письма (а через ваш почтовый сервер они тоже доходить не будут) бы ваш прямой IP адрес из них исключили. И Ваши пользователи будут слать письма через Ваш почтовый сервер и они не будут доходить, срываются контракты и сделки, фирма терпит убытки. И все орут что почта не ходит - ВОТ ТОГДА ВЫ ДЕЙСТВИТЕЛЬНО УЗНАЕТЕ ЧТО ТАКОЕ СПАМ.

----------

